

Connect on the map, own part of the world, hunt treasure / startup - Tonberry
https://www.geopieces.com

======
chippy
If one long term business case of this is to make a database of people, things
and places, using Google Maps is probably a bad idea because of derived
database copyright, and possibly Google's terms of use. However, it looks like
that's not their goal - rather it's convincing people to pay real money for
virtual property.

